# Stressed



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I feel like whining. I had 6 papers due this week and a very long test to study for that is on Friday. My other teachers held off on test the last two weeks because finals are next week. But that one teacher is just plain mean. I have her final on the same long length of information Wednesday. I hate art as it is but to memorize 1000 things for a test? Then I have an English essay to write on Monday at 8 am in the morning about a topic that is given on the spot. With the test I had to turn in 3 papers and it is graded by someone other than my teacher. You either pass or fail. I have a B avg in it but if I fail those essays I fail the course. If one paper fails, the whole thing fails. This is very stressful. I have to ace about all of my finals. I'm so stressed out because I've been feeling sick which makes it hard to study and go to class. All my finals are at 8 am so I have to get up at 5 am and the mornings are bad for me. To top that off other stuff in my life is going wrong. I think God is testing my mental stability. I don't know how I will get through the rest of this week and next week. Any ideas to destress or study?


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

Hi Kitty, I know how your feeling at the moment. Im sitting my exams in a couple of weeks and I have so many assingments and essays still to hand in. I find it really hard to study when Im surrounded by people so I tend to do mine late at night which always means Im exhausted the next day. My friend has a study tip which she swears by: she makes a tape of herself reading the facts she has to learn and then plays it while she sleeps. Ive never actually tried it but I suppose it could be worth a shot. As for relaxing, I really love aromatheropy and massages- I find them so helpful in alleviating stress. Of course another method is to go out and get drunk but thats probably not such a good idea with exams coming up hehe.Anyways hang in there- we know how u feel


----------

